

WebAudioSynth - Web browser based synthesizer application - matsuu
http://aikelab.net/websynth/

======
postfuturist
Very fun, needs a keyboard -> piano key mapping for maximum pleasure. Oh, I
see it's open source, too bad I'm at work right now.

------
kevincennis
Worth noting that this will only work in Chrome, since the Web Audio API isn't
supported in any other browser at the moment.

------
Zenst
Alot of fun. Makes the google minimoog not seem so lonely now.

